# Guns & Ammo Stores



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

What are some online stores that you guys look at/purchase from? How was the overall experience?

I've just now discovered that there are stores other than Bass Pro shops to purchase guns and ammo from. 

Also, I am from the Toledo area, are there any reputable shops in the area?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Palmetto state armory is ok, tombstone tactical has good prices on some things also. I will bid on guns off of a site called gun broker and have got some deals. I like bulk ammo.com or Natchez for ordering ammo. There are probably 5 million places to buy from though


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

PSA is one of my go to stores. Watch for the sales and free shipping offers.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I purchase reloading components through Midway. Mostly bullets cause everything else is too expensive with hazardous freight charges. I can usually find a coupon that covers shipping if I am buying bullets or other items.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

yellow pages GUNS check them and their websites to compare prices. NEVER buy from the big stores, unless its on sale or good price. Be warned, sometimes sales price are just everyday / suggest retail price.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Online, check out freedom munitions for regular low priced ammo (sometimes slow delivery, get free shipping on first buy and sometimes offered via emails) or sgammo (very fast delivery, good prices). For guns online, check gunbroker.com and just like ebay, only consider established sellers with good ratings such as Sportsmans Supply with over 150000 items sold. I've saved 30% off big box store prices including FFL fee to receive gun locally. You can put items being bid on watch list and figure out the going price, then bid accordingly if that price is right. Some bidders will run up prices beyond the going end price.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

yellow pages under GUNS! never buy from the big stores unless its on sale and at a really good price.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I have had problems with freedomammuntion.com (not to be confused with freedomuntions.com). Bad batch of ammo (primers) slow to replace if ever. ongoing.

I can recommend http://www.tssalesllc.com/
as well as Great lakes ammo
www.greatlakesammo.com


----------



## TURKINATOR56 (May 17, 2016)

X2 on Natchez


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Buds Gun Shop in Lexington, KY

<https://www.budsgunshop.com>


----------



## whitehorseohio (Oct 7, 2014)

I highly recommend Smoothbore Sporting Goods in Pemberville. It's about 30-40 minutes outside Toledo. Small shop but he has the best prices around, great service, owners a really good guy. Look up the hours before you go.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

+1 on smoothbore. Alan's very helpful and his prices are fair. If he doesn't have it, he'll pick the phone up and order it for you.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

ohiojmj said:


> Online, check out freedom munitions for regular low priced ammo (sometimes slow delivery, get free shipping on first buy and sometimes offered via emails) or sgammo (very fast delivery, good prices). For guns online, check gunbroker.com and just like ebay, only consider established sellers with good ratings such as Sportsmans Supply with over 150000 items sold. I've saved 30% off big box store prices including FFL fee to receive gun locally. You can put items being bid on watch list and figure out the going price, then bid accordingly if that price is right. Some bidders will run up prices beyond the going end price.



Sportsman supply on gunbroker is good shop to deal with. Bought a scope from them that was cheaper than anywhere else. Fast shipping as well.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

opticplanet.com for scopes and goobs of other stuff. gunbroker.com, gunsamerica,gunsinternational.com,,then the rest of above that has been mentioned


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

In Wauseon there is AJ supplies. They travel to a lot of large trap and sporting clay shoots in oh and that state up north. great prices on shotgun reloading supplies and shotgun shells. They have a warehouse and may be able to go right there to buy.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Gallery of guns is a place on line to check out prices then delivered to your local ffl dealer


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you for all of the replies! I've got some places to check out now


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't forget that Bass Pro will match prices. While many avoid the big box stores due to pricing, I found it to be more convenient due to store hours. They will match if you can provide a printed copy of the item and price and if the seller has a brick and mortar facility. They won't match online-only dealers. The BPS here in Cincy said the most common match for them is Bud's guns. I wanted a specific Ruger, spent a couple of hours online searching for the absolute best price and found a place in Utah that was $180 cheaper than BPS. Then I went to one of the gift card exchange sites, bought BPS gift cards at almost a 20 percent discount ($353 worth for $284) and paid with those. They did the transfer for free since they were selling me the gun. Saved a bunch of money and did it at my leisure.


----------



## TURKINATOR56 (May 17, 2016)

Also, in southern Ohio we have several gun shows


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ruel king. ..free shipping. ....


----------

